# using a generator motor for a go kart help



## Thisjustin

has anyone on here have experience doing this? the motor is a horizontal shaft tecumseh 10 pull start. if anyone has tips or problems i might run into any help would be great.


----------



## 71 Fish

The motor probably has a tapered output shaft, that will be an issue.


----------



## wkend angler

http://www.buggymasters.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Rob S

your gonna need to build a motor mount of some kind that will clamp to the frame. What do you have laying around?

Rob


----------



## Thisjustin

Rob S said:


> your gonna need to build a motor mount of some kind that will clamp to the frame. What do you have laying around?
> 
> Rob


i have a way to mount it but i cant seem to get the copper part off the shaft of the generator.


----------



## 71 Fish

Thisjustin said:


> i have a way to mount it but i cant seem to get the copper part off the shaft of the generator.


That would be the rotor. After you take the long bolt out that is holding it on to the crank, the rotor shaft might be threaded on the inside to allow for a bolt/rod to push it off of the crank. Another way is to get a rod longer and slightly larger diameter than the bolt but small enough to go thru the rotor shaft, insert it and tap on it which is effectivly tapping on the crank and it will sometimes pop off. It is a tapered fit.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

The throttle is likely a governor type designed to run at a fixed RPM. You'll need to re-rig an actual throttle to the carb linkage.


----------



## Thisjustin

71 Fish said:


> That would be the rotor. After you take the long bolt out that is holding it on to the crank, the rotor shaft might be threaded on the inside to allow for a bolt/rod to push it off of the crank. Another way is to get a rod longer and slightly larger diameter than the bolt but small enough to go thru the rotor shaft, insert it and tap on it which is effectivly tapping on the crank and it will sometimes pop off. It is a tapered fit.


so ive decided its more trouble than its worth, i am going to use a pressure washing motor that's 196cc (which i think will push me okay), just has all the parts i need already on it. my only concern is how much power i will have.


----------

